# Topics > Related topics > Events >  AI World Conference and Expo

## Airicist

Website - aiworld.com

youtube.com/@aiworld5743

youtube.com/@aiworld556

twitter.com/AIWorldExpo

linkedin.com/company/ai-world-conference-expo

Founder and Chair - Eliot Weinman

October 6-7, Washington D.C., USA and virtual

October 18-19, 2021, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

October 6-8, 2020, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

October 23-25, 2019, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

December 3-5, 2018, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

December 11-13, 2017, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

November 7-9, 2016, San Francisco, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

AI World 2019 highlights

Jan 8, 2020




> AI World Conference and Expo has become the industry’s largest independent business event focused on the state of the practice of AI in the enterprise. The AI World program delivers a comprehensive spectrum of content, networking, and business development opportunities, all designed to help you cut through the hype and navigate through the complex landscape of AI business solutions. Attend AI World and learn how innovators are successfully deploying AI and intelligent automation to accelerate innovation efforts, build competitive advantage, drive new business opportunities, and reduce costs.

----------

